# O'Shaughnessey bait shop status???



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

Does anyone know what is going on the Home Road bait shop at O'shay. It looks closed. Any rumors about a new owner in the wind and if so, when will we know when we can get minnows there this spring?


----------



## Mark Copley (May 10, 2017)

The last time I was by there it looked like there was workers there doing something but not sure. If you here anything please post cause it looks like going to have to find alternative bait shop.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I thought it was closing because they were building a round a bout there but lately it seems like they are doing work on the place. I would love to put an awesome pizza shop there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ski said:


> I thought it was closing because they were building a round a bout there but lately it seems like they are doing work on the place. I would love to put an awesome pizza shop there.


I would love for u to do that to


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Good luck with the property taxes right there. It's unreal and about to be right next to Columbus' new water treatment plant


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It's a real bummer for me. I could always grab some bait there on my way home. I doubt that they sell bait if it re-opens. Yuppies don't buy bait. That whole area is being gobbled up real quick by development. Lots of fancy cars and people in a hurry around there now.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

That dump needs a lot of work to win me over.


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

PapaMike said:


> That dump needs a lot of work to win me over.


That's a pretty ignorant statement. Sorry a bait shop isn't classy enough for you. Anyways, I drive by it every day for work. 100% looks closed down. Driving in every morning it was nice seeing all the " old timers " outside waiting for it to open just to drink coffee outside.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

No. It's not an ignorant statement. It was more than a bait shop. They served food and ice cream. Those items need to be served in a clean environment. So I disagree with your inappropriate comment.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Well they did have the "Please do not put bait buckets on the counter" sign.


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

PapaMike said:


> No. It's not an ignorant statement. It was more than a bait shop. They served food and ice cream. Those items need to be served in a clean environment. So I disagree with your inappropriate comment.


Liberal sissy


----------



## in2deep2quit (Feb 13, 2016)

I drove by there today and noticed on the Home Rd side of the building they have newly painted WILD OAK MARKET (use to be call A New Era Market) and they had either repainted or resided the front and sides of the building. Appears they are going to reopening under this new name.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Rumor it is supposed to be a little more upscale and still have bait. I live close to there and will report more as soon as I hear something.
ski


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Remodeling has started... Sure hope the new owners take a better approach to having a successful store/bait as it’s the only location up in the northwest end. Could be a gold mine if some ❤ is applied. ‍♂

Wish them luck! Sure much more convenient for everyone rather than having to run over to Rt. 23 & Cheshire Market as stated earlier....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

22jkkiut ktpi 7k057to after


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

fishslim said:


> 22jkkiut ktpi 7k057to after


I guess it’s five o’clock somewhere eh, Troy?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

i plead the fifth


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

There's definitely money to be made selling bait and tackle along with food and snacks at that location. Unfortunately the last couple times I was there, the workers acted like I was inconveniencing them by coming into the store. The "bait shop" part of the business had shrunken significantly too. Good luck to the new store, hope it works out


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Good to see they're improving the status! Cleanliness and presentation may win me over, along with some genuine customer service.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah, the lady that bought new era market 2 years ago had no clue what she was doing.
I am pass by there often on my way to the ski club and they were bad about showing up on time.
Hopefully the new owners take it serious!




walleye24 said:


> Remodeling has started... Sure hope the new owners take a better approach to having a successful store/bait as it’s the only location up in the northwest end. Could be a gold mine if some ❤ is applied. ‍♂
> 
> Wish them luck! Sure much more convenient for everyone rather than having to run over to Rt. 23 & Cheshire Market as stated earlier....


----------



## Syd (Jul 26, 2018)

Wild Oak Market is open and the bait is stocked as of today! Remodeled, clean and family owned and operated.


----------



## Mark Copley (May 10, 2017)

Great news!


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

2 questions:
1. Do they have Der Dutchman apple fritters?
2. Are the guys back playing euchre every morning?


----------



## Syd (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes to both. If they’d let me post pictures I would.


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

Peace - harmony- balance have been returned to home road.

Namaste

Mikeiss


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Before the dam was built, there was a sulphur spring and a mineral spa resort, that was a thing in the 1800s. That went bust and a ladies' society in Delaware bought it and turned it into the Industrial Home for Vicious Women. It's still a detention facility now.

Edited to add, Home Road? Get it?


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I plan to visit there today.


----------



## Syd (Jul 26, 2018)

PapaMike said:


> I plan to visit there today.


Let us know what you think.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

OK you old farts, let's go back to 2002 when they replaced the old truss bridge. It was narrow and creaky and the fire department didn't like it. If you zoom in, you can see the weight limit was 8 tons and the clearance at the corners was 11' 4"










There were these structures as part of the bridge, does anyone know their purpose? What did it take to demolish these structures out in the water?










They were just starting to cut the bridge apart. What was that job like? You can see how old and rusted the metal is.


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

I am not certain that the bridge was taken completely apart and removed as my sonar unit appears to indicatethat part of the super structure is lying on the bottom down river.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I visited the Market this evening. It's clean, neatly displayed and ready for business. They need a few more days to put it all together, but the motivation and good work ethic is evident.
Let's support them. It's good for the community.


----------

